# أوراق من دفتر أحوال الفيديك......



## sadegjeep (11 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخوه الاعضاء 
لدي سؤال نرجو ان اجد الاجابه الكافيه فقد اجتهدت كثيرا في قراءه الفدك ولكن لم اخلص الي نتيجه مرضيه فارجو من الاخوه المساعده 
سؤالي هو:- اذا تم الغاء جزء من عمل متعاقد عليه من قبل الاستشاري وشكل هذا الجزء المحذوف نسبه اعلي من15% من قيمه المشروع ككل 
كيف يتم تعويض المقاول في خسارته للربح المتوقع من العمل الذي تم الغاءه 
وكيف يتم تحديد نسبه الربح المتوقع
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (15 مارس 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72325-4.html​
ولما كان الفيديك صديقي..
ولدرب العقود رفيقي ...
يساعدني باشتراطاته...
ولاحكامه عقوده...
قررت أن اشارك بأوراق ..
تحكي عنه
ونصوص مأخوذة منه...


***************************************************************************************​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (15 مارس 2010)

*المشاركة الأولي .....*

ترجمة الاستاذ الجليل / الشلقاني


----------



## عمر الفاروق (15 مارس 2010)

*المشاركة الثانية....*

المشاركة الثانية................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (15 مارس 2010)

*المشاركة الثالثة...........*

المشاركة الثالثة...........


----------



## محمد مطر (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم
لفت نظري أن الملفات بدأت بالرقم 2 هل هناك ملف منسي يحمل الرقم 1


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 مارس 2010)

محمد مطر قال:


> شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم
> لفت نظري أن الملفات بدأت بالرقم 2 هل هناك ملف منسي يحمل الرقم 1



الملف الاول بالفعل مفقود وهو يحمل الفهرس والمقدمة والتمهيد وفريق العمل ( المشكور).


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 مارس 2010)

رائع 

جهد جميل لنفعنا جميعا يا م عمر الفاروق

سلمت يداك


----------



## mos (16 مارس 2010)

أخى الكريم م عمر 
المشاركة كبيرة وجديدة ومفيدة وليست مجرد اسم كتاب او جزء منه بارك الله فى وقتكم وعلمكم00 
لدى أسئلة
ما هو الفرق بين CLAUSE , PROVISION

هل هناك تضارب بتفسير بند المطالبات 20

ما هو رقم بند no damage for delay 
ان كان موجود


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اللي فهمته إن الفيديك عبارة عن صيغة عالمية مطورة من منظمة ما لتحتوي على أفضل الممارسات في مجال صياغة العقود
هل هذا صحيح ؟
و ما هو وضع الفيديك عالميا ، هل مطبق في الدول المتقدمة ؟ هل أصبح أشبه بستاندارد عالمي ؟
لأنه إذا كانت الإجابة على السؤال الثاني بنعم ، فهذا يعني أن الموجة ستصلنا هنا و سيصبح واقعا لدينا و بالتالي من الإلزامي أن يتعلم المهندس أو يأخذ دورات متخصصة في الفيديك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*رد*



أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اللي فهمته إن الفيديك عبارة عن صيغة عالمية مطورة من منظمة ما لتحتوي على أفضل الممارسات في مجال صياغة العقود
> هل هذا صحيح ؟
> و ما هو وضع الفيديك عالميا ، هل مطبق في الدول المتقدمة ؟ هل أصبح أشبه بستاندارد عالمي ؟
> لأنه إذا كانت الإجابة على السؤال الثاني بنعم ، فهذا يعني أن الموجة ستصلنا هنا و سيصبح واقعا لدينا و بالتالي من الإلزامي أن يتعلم المهندس أو يأخذ دورات متخصصة في الفيديك



بالفعل هو صيغة تعاقدية أقرتها منظمة أمريكية اختصارها هو كلمة fidic - والفيديك يعد من أفضل الصيغ العالمية المتعارف عليها بمجال العقود.....وهو ليس مطبق بالدول المتقدمة فقط ولكن موجود بالفعل في عالمنا العربي في كثير من المشروعات المتميزة..وتوجد بالفعل الكثير من المشروعات المنفذة من خلاله.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*مفاجأة من العيار غير المعتاد وحصريا" علي منتدي المهندسين العرب*

مفاجأة من العيار غير المعتاد وحصريا" علي منتدي المهندسين العرب......الفيديك الاصدار الرابع - 1987...
علي أجزاء وبالورقة....


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*1.........*

الأول.....


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*2--------*

الثاني.......................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*3------------------*

الثالث..........................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*4-----*

الرابع...........................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*5------------*

الخامس.....................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*6-------------*

السادس..........................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*7...............*

..........................................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*8..............*

.................................................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*9............*

........................................................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*10.................*

.......................................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*11...........*

............................................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*12....................*

...........................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*13.........*

..............................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*14............*

......................................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*15................*

.......................................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*16.............*

....33.& 34 تم تكرارهما عذرا.
.......................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*17............*

...........................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*18..............*

18..............


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*19..................*

19..................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*20....................*

20....................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*21...........................*

21...........................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*22................والاخيرة*

22................والاخيرة


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

تم رفع FIDIC 4th Edition - اصدار1987 وارجو ان يكون مفيدا لكم.
.........وللعودة.....والعود أحمد.


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (17 مارس 2010)

أخي الفاضل جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن لي سؤال
في حاله انهاء العقد بواسطه صاحب العمل وأنه كتب للمقاول بإنهاء العقد ماقيمه التعويض كنسبه من القيمه الكليه للعقد بعد صرف كل مستحقات المقاول ؟ وهل هناك قيمه ثابته متعارف عليها ؟ 
وجزتكم الله خيرا 
الأخ الفاضل اللي بيسأل على الفيدك 
fidic = fedration internationale des ingenieurs-conceils
الإتحـــاد الدولي للمهندسين الإستشاريين

وإليكم ملفين واحد بلغتنا الحبيبه والأخر بالإنجليزيه 
إن شاء الله تجدون الموضوع بالكامل 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

يمكن أيضا الرجوع لمشاركة سابقة لي.... علي هذا الرابط :


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t36372.html#post293371

وفي هذا الرابط مفاجأة.........رجاء الدخول عليها للأهمية


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*مقدمة الفيديك في عقود الباطن - 1996*

Introduction to the fidic conditions of subcontract
for work of civil engineering construction


----------



## bolbol (17 مارس 2010)

ألف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير أخي الفاروق و الله يجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتك و الله يجعل هذه الأمة ترتقي بأمثالك


----------



## هلوتس (18 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فى وقتك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مارس 2010)

عودة.....ان شاء الله ، ان كان بالعمر بقية.....


----------



## alialbasri (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (20 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع الله بك 
جزيتم الجنه ودمتم في طاعه الله


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 مارس 2010)

شاكرا لكل الاخوة مرورهم الكريم ولكن ارجو اقتصار المشاركات علي النقاش أو اثراء الموضوع...ولنجعل الشكر لكم جميعا علي اهتمامكم بالموضوع.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (29 مارس 2010)

*واجب المرء أن يعيش لنفع الناس*



عمر الفاروق قال:


> شاكرا لكل الاخوة مرورهم الكريم ولكن ارجو اقتصار المشاركات علي النقاش أو اثراء الموضوع...ولنجعل الشكر لكم جميعا علي اهتمامكم بالموضوع.



واجب المرء أن يعيش لنفع الناس ....لذا اأمل من كل الأخوة الذين يمرون علي مشاركتي ألا يكون مرورا بلا فائدة ....بل اتمني نقل المحتوي بالمشاركات لشباب المهندسين حتي تعم الفائدة..
نفعني الله واياكم بصالح الأعمال.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (21 أبريل 2010)

وهل لنا بعقد عربي بقوة العقود الدولية .....مجرد سؤال.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 أبريل 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> وهل لنا بعقد عربي بقوة العقود الدولية .....مجرد سؤال.



واحيلكم لكتاب ( قانون وتشريعات وعقود الاتحاد الدولي للمهندسين الاستشاريين ( فيديك)) تأليف : د0 م0 جمال الدين أحمد نصار ومهندس محمد ماجد خلوصي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (10 مايو 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> واحيلكم لكتاب ( قانون وتشريعات وعقود الاتحاد الدولي للمهندسين الاستشاريين ( فيديك)) تأليف : د0 م0 جمال الدين أحمد نصار ومهندس محمد ماجد خلوصي


 ..............................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 مايو 2010)

احيل زملائي لمشاركة متميزة لـ م. محمد عبدالله حسن تخص مراسلات المشروع طبقا للفيديك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t193971.html


----------



## عمر الفاروق (24 مايو 2010)

في انتظار اثراء الموضوع بالكتب والنقاش....


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (25 مايو 2010)

*سؤال ؟*

مهندسنا الفاضل / عمر الفاروق 
سؤال على هامش الموضوع إحترت فيه 

ماذا لو تم إنهاء العقد من قبل المالك(رب العمل ) ماهو التعويض الذي يستحقه المقاول ؟
هل يستحق 5% من قيمة المشروع كتعويض له 
أما يستحق 10% من قيمة المشروع مثل ما يحدث عندما يقوم المالك بسحب بند من بنود professional sum 

هذا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (26 مايو 2010)

جازاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة القيمة وهناك رجاء خاص بمحاولة رفع الورقة الأولى من المشاركة الأولى حيث أن الموضوع بدونها يبقى غير مكتمل وتكون الفائدة جزئية فقط.
أيضاً واجهت صعوبة في فتح الملف الثاني Red Book 2.doc الذي قد يكون تالف فأرجو رفعه مرة ثانية إذا أمكن . مع جزيل الشكر سلفاً


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*تحية طيبة للمهندس / محمد الطبلاوي- عمر الفاروق - صاحب الموضوع*

تفاعلا ً مع الموضوع الشيق والمهم جداً الذي شارك به المهندس / عمر الفاروق وأثراه بكل جميل وجديد 
ليا مشاركة بسيطة أتمنى أن تكون مفيدة 




ما ھو الفيديك ؟
• اتحاد يضم “ جمعيات المھندسين الاستشاريين “ فى الدول الاعضاء أكثر من 69 جمعية ويتحدث بلسان 600,000 من المھندسين الاستشاريين فى العالم• مطالبة أى جھة فى أى دولة للمھندس الاستشارى أو المكتب الاستشارى بإثبات عضويته فى الفيديك يعتبر طلبا غير جائز –انما يمكن مطالبة أى منھما بإثبات عضويته بجمعية المھندسين الاستشاريين للبلد الذى ينتمى اليه وأن تكون ھذه الجمعية عضو بالفيديك
•
تم تأسيس الفيديك أول مرة عام ​
​
1913 بمساھمة ثلاث جمعيات أوروبية للمھندسين الاستشاريين ھى :
(CICB) -1 ​
​
جمعية المھندسين الاستشاريين البلجيكية(CICF) -2 الجمعية الفرنسية للمھندسين الاستشاريين(ASIC) -3 الجمعية السوسرية للمھندسين الاستشاريينفى بلجيكا 1913 (Ghent) •
أول مؤتمر عقد فى مدينة جنتوفيه تم تعريف المھندس ​
​
(Berne) • فى عام 1914 تم عقد المؤتمر الثانى للفيديك فى مدينة بيرن بسويسراالاستشارى وفقا لرؤية الفيديك بأنه:
“ الشخص الذى يمتلك المعارف العلمية والتقنية والمھنية والخبرة العملية والذى يمارس المھنة باسمه الخاص مستقلا عن أى مؤسسة تجارية أو حكومية لصالح عميله –ويتصرف بحيدة تامة –ولا يتلقى أى نقود الا من عميله أو بإذن منه”
​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*مشاركة*

*مهندسنا الغالي/ محمد الطبلاوي*
*إسمح ليا أن أضيف ورقة إلى موضوعك الشيق*
*تعريف الفيدك والفروقات بين الكتاب الأحمر والكتاب الأصفر والكتاب الفضي والكتاب الأخضر الصادرة عن الفيدك حتى عام 1999*

*Green Book *
*Silver Book *
*Yellow Book *
*Red Book*


ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

دور المهندس في عقود الفيدك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة 2*

دور المهندس في عقود الفيدك 
المطالبات-المنازعات-التحكيم - claims,disputes-arbitration


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة 3*

تابع المطالبات


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة 4*

الكتاب الفضي -silver book


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة 5*

التحكيم الدولي في المنازعات


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*الورقة الأخيرة*

إجراءات طرح العطـــــــــــــــــــاءات- فيدك

التفاوض في العقود الدولية
*Negotiations in International Contracts​* 

الورقة الأخيرة وإسمحوا لي طولت عليكم 
أتمنى أن أكون أضفت ولو قطرة في هذا النهر العذب 
وإن لم تكن إضافة فهي تذكرة 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## hassaneliwa (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بن دحمان (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 أكتوبر 2010)

م. محمد عبد الله حسن .... ما شاء الله... وبارك الله في وقتك ومجهودك.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (20 نوفمبر 2010)

http://taqiadeenfidic.jeeran.com/archive/2009/3/822128.html

منقول : ملخص رسالة دكتوراة

مع خالص المني بالتوفيق للباحث.


----------



## م الفا (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فى الجميع وخصوصا من قام بهذا العمل الرائع من الترجمة ووجود النص الاصلى باللغة الانجليزية فكرة جيده فبارك الله فيه وجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## aboyahia (15 يناير 2011)

مشكور جداجدا وبارك الله لكم وفيكم
وشكر خاص لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## safa aldin (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير أخي العزيز عمر الفاروق


----------



## عمر الفاروق (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكافة الاخوة مع دعائي بالتوفيق


----------



## Jamal (16 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 يناير 2011)

jamal قال:


> thank you




_
شكرا للمروركم الكريم_


----------



## mogrd (11 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## A.kamel (27 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## محمد السواكنى (13 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## loved_boy (15 يونيو 2013)

thanks 
soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (18 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندي سؤال في الوقت الازم للاستشاري للرد عند تقديم المقاول لاعتماد مواد أو رسومات تنفيذية يحق للاستشاري الرد خلال 14 يوم . طيب في حالة إعادة تقديم نفس الطلب Revised مرة أخري مع الملاحظات التي سجلها الإستشاري هل يحتاج أيضا مدة 14 يوم للدراسة أو المدة أقل وهل هي مذكورة في أي بند من بنود الفيدك ؟

جزيتم الجنة .... ودمتم في طاعة .....


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 أغسطس 2013)

مدة الاعتماد ((14) يوم - وهي في عقود الفيديك (21) يوم ) هي مدة غير ثابته في عقود المشروعات المختلفة ، وتتغير في الاشتراطات الخاصة بكل مشروع تبعاً لطبيعة المشروع وحجمه وزمنة ووووو......،،،،،
في حالة اعادة الرسومات بعد استيفاء ملاحظات الاستشاري يأخذ الـ transmittal المعاد تقديمه نفس زمن الاعتماد المحدد للرسومات.
ي الاصدارات التي تعاملت بها في الفيديك لم يرد ذكر لمدة اعادة المراجعة ، حيث تعامل مثل فترة المراجعة الأولية وهذا الأمر تقديري للاستشاري أن لا يتعسف في أطالة المدة بلا داعي، وسمح الفيديك للمقاول مادامت التعديلات غير جوهرية أن يشرع في الأعمال علي مسئوليته دون انتظار للأعتماد.


مع تغيير أي أعمال تخالف ما اعتمده الاستشاري من رسومات.

تأكدت فيما يخص المدة ، وكذلك امكانية اداء الاعمال علي مسئولية المقاول،،،،، واليك نسخة من عقدنا الذي نتعامل به:
3023 REVIEW BY ENGINEER: Provided such drawings etc. have been submitted in accordance with the requirements of 3031 above then the Engineer shall review such drawings etc. Within 21 days of receipt of such drawings etc. the Engineer will return two copies of the drawings etc. to the Contractor stamped as 
(a) Approved, or (b) Approved subject to amendments shown on the returned copy or in an accompanying letter, or (c) Rejected, with recommendations for resubmission.Approval of such drawings etc. and any comments made by the Engineer will not relieve the Contractor of responsibility for compliance with the Contract requirements as appropriate.In the case of approval, work may be commenced or orders placed 3024 RE-SUBMISSION FOR APPROVAL: In the case of approval with qualifications, work may be commenced or orders placed, at the Contractor’s risk; providing the qualifications are implemented. Providing also that the Contractor subsequently submits revised drawings for approval. In the case of rejection, the Contractor shall resubmit until approval is obtained.

3023 REVIEW BY ENGINEER: Provided such drawings etc. have been submitted in accordance with the requirements of 3031 above then the Engineer shall review such drawings etc. Within 21 days of receipt of such drawings etc. the Engineer will return two copies of the drawings etc. to the Contractor stamped as (a) Approved, or (b) Approved subject to amendments shown on the returned copy or in an accompanying letter, or (c) Rejected, with recommendations for resubmission.Approval of such drawings etc. and any comments made by the Engineer will not relieve the Contractor of responsibility for compliance with the Contract requirements as appropriate.In the case of approval, work may be commenced or orders placed 3024 RE-SUBMISSION FOR APPROVAL: In the case of approval with qualifications, work may be commenced or orders placed, at the Contractor’s risk; providing the qualifications are implemented. Providing also that the Contractor subsequently submits revised drawings for approval. In the case of rejection, the Contractor shall resubmit until approval is obtained.​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً مهندسنا العزيز وأستاذي الفاضل / مهندس محمد الطبلاوي 

دمتم في طاعة وجزيتم الجنة


----------

